# I am so glad ...



## CelticmanInGermany (Jul 8, 2012)

... to have found this amazing site. This has really helped me reading your 'cases', you experiences. I too was married to a woman who couldn't keep her legs crossed in front of the neighbours. Well now she has married someone else now and i say, poor fella and good riddance to bad rubbish.

I am just amazed though how I was treated by the Government department that looks after the interest of the children. Yes i have a boy who is now ten years old. In Germany its called the Jugendamt. Jugend being the German for Children. Im a man, built quite sturdy - six feet 4 inches tall. And I was treated as if i was a criminal. It is so disgusting. I never hit my wife although it came close to it when she referred to some of thefemale relatives in my family as women of ill repute. I come from a middle class family. This was while holding a bottle of tomatoe sauce - I thought i was going to hit her with it... it took all my strength to put the bottle back on the table - boy was she asking for it - and then amazingly, the disappointment on her face - she really wanted something so she could call the police - what a b**ch!

And then the authorities STILL treated me like a criminal... something is seriously wrong in this world


----------

